# c mans new project and some old ones



## c man (May 23, 2009)




----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

pictures are not that good


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)




----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)




----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)




----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)




----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)




----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)




----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)




----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)




----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)




----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

that is my 1969 nova pro mod when its done it should be real nice hope my pics will be better let me know what you all think later


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

looks good


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

thanks man im taking my time on the nova


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Keep up the good work man!!


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

thanks man im getting better my painting skills are not the greatest but getting there


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Bro you got some talent, that nova is just plain sick,the pics don't do justice, I seen this in person at the meeting and my jaw dropped.....simply amazing! Keep up the good work brutha!


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

:biggrin: thanks man that means alot i just want to lay a good paint job on the nova i just finished the roll cage all scratch built the color will be dark cherry pearl


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice builds bro!


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)




----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)




----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

All them rides are looking good Mike. Keep up the good work bro. Once you get it ready for paint bring it to the chop shop I got a grip of paint, You can spray it here. West will be down tomorrow evening.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Pics look good bro, But when u take pics from that close put a peice of styrene over the flash, it will cut down the brightness.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

I was wondering who's bike that was on the table at Pegasus last Saturday. Builds look good bro. I like where ur going with that Nova.


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

cool thanks im going to be in san diego tomorrow cant make it by but i will get there soon i want the nova ready for the show route 66 and there is one in september crusin for a cure oc fair grounds it sounds cool thanks talk to you soon


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

cool thanks biggs


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

thanks smallz


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

this is one of my new projects let me know what u all think


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THAT LOOKS DOPE!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

looking good mike.  
I think thats a lil too much meat under there thoe. I got a bunch of rims here you might want to try on for size. :biggrin:


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

are they street rod type or custom i dont want to do a low rider one this is a real truck from the truckin mag


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by c man_@Aug 13 2009, 10:43 PM~14765646
> *are they street rod type or custom  i dont want to do a low rider one this is a real truck from the truckin mag
> *


Both... you can take a look. :biggrin:


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

cool ill have to do that i like the bigger rims i think it looks nice but ill take a look


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by c man_@Aug 13 2009, 10:46 PM~14765676
> *cool ill have to do that i like the bigger rims i think it looks nice  but ill take a look
> *


Don't get me wrong brother. It's what you like, I was just saying maybe if you seen some other rims you might like too. :biggrin:


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

no for sure i didnt mean it that way but if you have some rims big but not this big :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by c man_@Aug 13 2009, 11:13 PM~14765894
> *no for sure i didnt mean it that way but if you have some rims big but not this big  :biggrin:
> *


I don't got no big butt. :0 


















Cool bro.


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

:roflmao:


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

see you all later


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by c man_@Aug 13 2009, 11:19 PM~14765928
> *see you all later
> *


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Looks sweet like that bro! Good job! Ill be over to size up some wheels on one of my projects too teacher!


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

thanks guys
:biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Truck looks good bro, but Im wit Biggs on the rim situation. Im gonna b there tomorroe painting my 48 convert.


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

this is my newest project im working on with a little teaching help from some cool people im trying to decide what rims look the best let me know what you think


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THAT LOOKS BAD ASS!!


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

thanks man


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

ride is lookin sick homie keep up there great job


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

thanks alot


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Need to find some nice Big and little's that will set it off.


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

like the ones from the 37 you had on it before


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by c man_@Aug 17 2009, 11:09 PM~14800999
> *like the ones from the 37 you had on it before
> *


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by c man_@Aug 14 2009, 01:35 AM~14765578
> *this is one of my new projects let me know what u all think
> 
> 
> ...


damn that stance is perfect homie! thos rims really set it off n make it look aggressive as hell


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

thanks


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Sik bro


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

the pics did not turn out very good looks way better in person 





























this is my daughters car its only her second one she has done


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by c man_@Aug 26 2009, 08:46 PM~14893536
> *the pics did not turn out very good looks way better in person
> 
> 
> ...


nice cars chevy, what rims are those on the stang?


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

they came with the model my daughter got it


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Wheres her first build at??? those are pretty sick keep up the good work :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

i did not take pics of it but will later thanks man


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

HHHHHOOOOOOLLLLLYYYYYYYY SHIT!!!!!!! Bro, that color is badass on the truck bro, it came out great, Mean, Green and down in the weeds like it should b :biggrin: . And I evny that paint job on the mustang LOL JK


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

thanks i painted it the other day it will be ready for route 66 and alyssas mustang will to the paint came out bad on the stang :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

DAMN BRO, THAT TRUCK LOOKS FREEKIN SICK!! AND YOUR DAUGHTER IS DOING ONE HELL OF A GOOD JOB ON THAT STANG!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 26 2009, 11:45 PM~14894127
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT IS GREAT TO SEE CMAN AND FAMILY FRAMEDRAGGER AT THE TEACHERS PAD!!!!  LEARNING MAKES YOU A STRONGER BUILDER BROTHERS AND LIL SISTER!! :biggrin:


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

thanks man


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

She got's the gift of building. Her first model.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 26 2009, 11:51 PM~14894201
> *She got's the gift of building. Her first model.
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATZ GURL!!!!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Yup she got talent :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

well here it is almost done need to finish the engine and some touch up then it will be done :biggrin: pictures came out like shit sorry


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

DAAAAAAAAAMNNN
HOW THE HELL do you get so shiny and smooooooth clear coat???????????? :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
I always get orange peel and need to sand/polish it smooth :angry: :uh:


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

do you use cans or air brush


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

She did a really good job on the Tahoe and the pickup looks good to BRO :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

thank you i just need to learn how to take pics lol


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by c man_@Aug 30 2009, 12:49 AM~14921127
> *do you use cans or air brush
> *


Airbrush, 0,3mm


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

oh ok i had to color sand the truck a little bit not to much though


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by c man_@Aug 30 2009, 12:58 AM~14921200
> *oh ok i had to color sand the truck a little bit not to much though
> *


You mean before clear coat right? What grit sandpaper did you use?


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

no after i a set of little square sanding sheets they are all differnt grades got them from the hobbie shop


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by c man_@Aug 29 2009, 03:56 PM~14921177
> *thank you i just need to learn how to take pics  lol
> *


 :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 



yeah, focus a bit off, but 50 truck coming out nice. The green was a good choice....

glad to see your daughter picking up so fast, she's lucky she has so many builders willing to help her out.

:h5:


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

yea cool thanks man i need a better camara


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by c man_@Aug 29 2009, 05:37 PM~14921746
> *yea cool thanks man i need a better camara
> *


nah, you can make your camera work, just prob have to play with the settings and lighting.....


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

mabey ill have to give it a try :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

GOOD WORK BRO. BOTH YOU AND YOUR DAUGHTER DID GREAT WITH THOSE.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Looks great Mike :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

thanks alot guys


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

The 50 is looking good bro.


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by c man_@Aug 30 2009, 12:18 AM~14924726
> *:h5:
> *


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

well here it is motor all wired up just need to put the hood on and im ready for route 66hopefully it will place there


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

NICE WORK BRO!


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

thank you


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Looking good bro.  
My phone has been out of wack. They just gave me a temp phone today. I get a new one thursday. Call me.


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

ok cool thanks


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

heres some more work on my 34 custom ford let me know what you think









































:biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

lookin good bro :thumbsup:. u going on sat??


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Sep 17 2009, 11:03 PM~15115576
> *lookin good bro  :thumbsup:. u going on sat??
> *


yea ill be there probley around 11 or so :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz ya bro..lookin sick, nice work.. :thumbsup:


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Sep 17 2009, 11:16 PM~15115652
> *hellz ya bro..lookin sick, nice work.. :thumbsup:
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Looking good brutha! Keep up the good work!


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

:thumbsup: thank you


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

looks good, but time you posted some pics of that build


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks real good bro!


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

thanks guys


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

well route 66 show was good my daughter got 2 place for her mustang i n the junior class and i won a third place for my 55 drag car illpost pics later camara is broke


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Congrats to the both of you!!


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

this is my daughters mustang second place 








this is my third place drag car


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

congrats on your wins!


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Sep 20 2009, 10:07 PM~15137835
> *congrats on your wins!
> *


thanks alot :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by c man_@Sep 20 2009, 10:00 PM~15137784
> *this is my daughters mustang second place
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats to both of you on your wins. Both builds look great. :thumbsup: 

see you Saturday, I know she's gonna be going for First place this time....


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Sep 20 2009, 10:48 PM~15138199
> *Congrats to both of you on your wins. Both builds look great.  :thumbsup:
> 
> see you Saturday, I know she's gonna be going for First place this time....
> *


 :thumbsup: i hope she can make it she has a soccer game but we will see thanks alot man :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by c man_@Sep 21 2009, 09:43 PM~15148532
> *:thumbsup: i hope she can make it she has a soccer game but we will see thanks alot man :biggrin:
> *


Tell her not to forget about the slip and fall.


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 21 2009, 09:49 PM~15148628
> *Tell her not to forget about the slip and fall.
> *


 :biggrin: i hear you


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by c man_@Sep 21 2009, 09:50 PM~15148646
> *:biggrin: i hear you
> *


This show will be much nicer cause it wont be as hot as SBD bro. we get to chillout in the shade, listen to some good music, have some good food and look at a bunch of nice custom rides.


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 21 2009, 09:53 PM~15148689
> *This show will be much nicer cause it wont be as hot as SBD bro. we get to chillout in the shade, listen to some good music, have some good food and look at a bunch of nice custom rides.
> *


that sounds really cool should be fun


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

your daughter's mustang came out badass. and i like the green you shot on the truck.


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Sep 21 2009, 09:57 PM~15148785
> *your daughter's mustang came out badass. and i like the green you shot on the truck.
> *


thanks alot the green truck did not even get noticed at the show but i like the color too thanks


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by c man_@Sep 21 2009, 09:54 PM~15148707
> *that sounds really cool should be fun
> *


it will be bro. im going to get with Al and Roger and see what we all can take to make it a nice day at the show. I know me and Al are taking eazy-up's. if you got some folding chairs and some drinks that will be cool. Oh and I might have the white MCBA shirts ready by Friday along with the girls Tank tops.


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 21 2009, 09:59 PM~15148820
> *it will be bro. im going to get with Al and Roger and see what we all can take to make it a nice day at the show. I know me and Al are taking eazy-up's. if you got some folding chairs and some drinks that will be cool. Oh and I might have the white MCBA shirts ready by Friday along with the girls Tank tops.
> *


i dont have chairs but i can bring drinks :biggrin: and how much are the shirts


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by c man_@Sep 21 2009, 10:01 PM~15148841
> *i dont have chairs but i can bring drinks  :biggrin: and how much are the shirts
> *


After splitting it up for the first run of 2 doz the rate will be 10 bucks each. The next run will be 8 doz and much cheaper like 8 bucks eack.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 21 2009, 09:14 PM~15149020
> *After splitting it up for the first run of 2 doz the rate will be 10 bucks each. The next run will be 8 doz and much cheaper like 8 bucks eack.
> *


me and aj128 will be there.....does anyone have a flyer or info on the show so i can plan ahead of time


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Sep 21 2009, 10:20 PM~15149098
> *me and aj128 will be there.....does anyone have a flyer or info on the show so i can plan ahead of time
> *


I had the flyer but I dont know what I did with it. You can look under socalculture.com and they have a listing of all the upcoming shows bro. We will be there early to get some nice spots. we got to pay for our cars 1:1 to be in the show.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 21 2009, 10:27 PM~15149151
> *I had the flyer but I dont know what I did with it. You can look under socalculture.com and they have a listing of all the upcoming shows bro. We will be there early to get some nice spots. we got to pay for our cars 1:1 to be in the show.
> *












www.cruisinforacure.com

modelentryform to blurry on website to print out and post, but can read on the web site....


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

this is my latest one of many im doing right now lol still got to color sand and polish it :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

BADASS!!!!


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 23 2009, 09:44 PM~15170209
> *BADASS!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: thanks


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

U got some badass builds!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by c man_@Sep 23 2009, 09:40 PM~15170162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good so far bro, now throw a custom frame under it LOL


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Lookin good bro! I got a few mini trucks up my sleeve!


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

thanks alot everyone


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

well heres another one i have on the table i was going to do some heavy mods on this one but changed my mind just going to lay some nice paint on it and keep it simple i could call it a S-55 no but let me know what u think


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Looks good mike! But I'm not feelin the wheels.


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Sep 25 2009, 07:03 AM~15182655
> *Looks good mike! But I'm not feelin the wheels.
> *


i know im still going with differnt rims just dont know what kind :biggrin:


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

well got a little more done on my s 55 im going with these rims i think they look better i need to primer it and then get it to paint 
































and this one i think its ready for paint and assembley


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

that s 55 looks sick homie keep up the great work cant wait to see the finished build


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Oct 15 2009, 10:51 PM~15374033
> *that s 55 looks sick homie keep up the great work cant wait to see the finished build
> *


 :biggrin: thanks alot bro


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Looking good up in here!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Oct 16 2009, 12:04 AM~15374606
> *Looking good up in here!
> *


x2


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Sick bro. Glad you got that one goin!!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Both rides looking sick brotha. Like those rims on the S-55, looks alot better. You goin to the meeting?


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Rides are looking good.


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by c man_@Sep 24 2009, 10:49 PM~15181201
> *well heres another one i have on the table i was going to do some heavy mods on this one but changed my mind just going to lay some nice paint on it and keep it simple i could call it a S-55 no but let me know what u think
> 
> 
> ...


cool idea


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

well here is a couple more im working on a 66 malibu cut the top off made it a roadster interior is going to be custom more to come soon the vette will just be a street custom








































sorry my pics suck :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Both those rides look good bro. Did the body on the vette come like that or did u modify it?? Keep it up man :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz ya bro them rides are lookin all-good...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

sick bro


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

thanks alot guys


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

wes the vette came like that


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

looking good bro! awesome work! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by c man_@Oct 19 2009, 10:26 PM~15409214
> *well here is a couple more im working on a 66 malibu cut the top off made it a roadster interior is going to be custom more to come soon the vette will just be a street custom
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## D.Elers (Oct 1, 2009)

Roger and Dan thanks for the info. Its nice to know a little bit about the model that I own. Thanks for all of the hard work. Zack Smith


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

well this one is don e ready for victorville let me know what u all think :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Daaaaaaammmmmmmmm bro that color came out sick . Looks great


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Nov 18 2009, 10:43 PM~15710582
> *Daaaaaaammmmmmmmm bro that color came out sick  . Looks great
> *


 :biggrin: thanks alot


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2009)

Great looking build. :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Nov 18 2009, 10:47 PM~15710617
> *Great looking build. :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

looks tight mike


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

YUP X-2 Mike. Custom is looking good bro.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 19 2009, 02:00 AM~15711366
> *YUP X-2 Mike. Custom is looking good bro.
> *


X3 ! NICE WORK ON THIS !


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

thanks alot everyone that means alot


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THat came out really nice bro. I like the paint.


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 19 2009, 09:33 PM~15721543
> *THat came out really nice bro. I like the paint.
> *


thanks man :biggrin:


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

well the show was great picked up alot of kits from the man okie al thanks for everything i got third place in pro street for my 66 nova and my daughter got third place in senior for her mustang 
















this will be my next one on the bench let me know what way you all like the best pro street or custom :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Congrats to you and your daughter on the wins. 
And definitely all layed out would be sick, but either way, I know you will do that kit some justice!!!


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 22 2009, 11:26 PM~15750479
> *Congrats to you and your daughter on the wins.
> And definitely all layed out would be sick, but either way, I know you will do that kit some justice!!!
> *


i hope so you dont see that one done up i like the pro street thanks alot bro to bad you couldent make it


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I know. I wish I woulda made it out there, but I had some bills to pay, and money is money. LOL
I'll be back with a vengeance though for the 2010 show season.


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 22 2009, 11:31 PM~15750520
> *I know. I wish I woulda made it out there, but I had some bills to pay, and money is money. LOL
> I'll be back with a vengeance though for the 2010 show season.
> *


cool that sounds like a plan :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> http://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk234/alyssa24_24/002-3.jpg[/img]


Dam bro u didnt waste anytime mocking that up huh lol. Still trying to believe u bought that kit? lol :biggrin:


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

oh believe it lol


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by c man_@Nov 22 2009, 10:33 PM~15750541
> *oh believe it  lol
> *


Haha I say go wit the pro street look. For some reason it seems like that truck and style go together well


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Nov 22 2009, 11:36 PM~15750558
> *Haha I say go wit the pro street look. For some reason it seems like that truck and style go together well
> *


thatsa what i was thinking full roll cage and tubed with a bad ass motor :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by c man_@Nov 22 2009, 10:40 PM~15750580
> *thatsa what i was thinking full roll cage and tubed with a bad ass motor  :biggrin:
> *


Jus b patient wit it and take ur tyme. Theres plenty of tyme b4 the next major show


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Nov 22 2009, 11:41 PM~15750588
> *Jus b patient wit it and take ur tyme. Theres plenty of tyme b4 the next major show
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bagds10 (Nov 19, 2009)

i thik im a little bit late but that old ford truck looks awesome. i love the color. i had one but i think my wife threw it away


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

pro street it i havent seen one done yet


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

well heres another one i did this in about 30 minutes i think this one will be bad ass let me know wht you all think :biggrin: 
































i used the vette again kit and the black widow kit


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Oh shit. I see where this one is headed.


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 23 2009, 10:05 PM~15761919
> *Oh shit. I see where this one is headed.
> *


lol lol


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

looks sick bro cant wait to see the wild things u do to it


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Nov 23 2009, 10:10 PM~15762013
> *looks sick bro cant wait to see the wild things u do to it
> *


 :biggrin: thanks


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

ur daughter started workin on anything she got yesturday


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Nov 23 2009, 10:15 PM~15762100
> *ur daughter started workin on anything she got yesturday
> *


not yet she is sick now :barf:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

hope she feels better


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Nov 23 2009, 10:22 PM~15762228
> *hope she feels better
> *


thanks me too


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by c man_@Nov 23 2009, 09:03 PM~15761886
> *well heres another one i did this in about 30 minutes i think this one will be bad ass let me know wht you all think :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Haha man your really getting a jump on builds for next year huh LOL. Trying to compete wit roger, building in 30 mins or less? :biggrin: Looks great bro


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

mike any updates yet


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Dec 3 2009, 01:23 PM~15860694
> *mike any updates yet
> *


wat he said :biggrin:


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Dec 3 2009, 02:23 PM~15860694
> *mike any updates yet
> *


im not doing any stuff in december taking a break :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

OH OK MERRY XMAS THEN


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Dec 3 2009, 10:22 PM~15866228
> *OH OK MERRY XMAS THEN
> *


same to you have a great holiday


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

is ur daughter buildin


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

whats up everyone its been a while sience ive been on here i took a little break for the holidays i got a new airbrush for christmas so ive been experementing with it trying to get shit right im still having trouble when i spray the clear it looks like air bubbles or specks of dirt but its not dirt  but i will be posting pics again real soon till then everyone be cool later :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Pics? Might be solvents gassing out. :dunno: Nice builds tho' dogg... :thumbsup:


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jan 5 2010, 10:46 PM~16198738
> *Pics? Might be solvents gassing out. :dunno: Nice builds tho' dogg... :thumbsup:
> *


how to u stop that


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Depends, maybe lighter coats? Longer wait time between coats? Gotta see pics. Are they like pinholes?


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jan 5 2010, 10:51 PM~16198818
> *Depends, maybe lighter coats? Longer wait time between coats? Gotta see pics. Are they like pinholes?
> *


some are and some like little bumps


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Yeah, sometimes the coat under neath is still drying when you add the next one. Then that coat traps the gas from the previous coat. Could be ALOT of things. Try to post some pics and I'll check it out when I get home from work tomorrow. Bout to sign off now, gotta get up at 4:00 a.m. Good luck brother...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jan 5 2010, 10:57 PM~16198919
> *Yeah, sometimes the coat under neath is still drying when you add the next one. Then that coat traps the gas from the previous coat. Could be ALOT of things. Try to post some pics and I'll check it out when I get home from work tomorrow. Bout to sign off now, gotta get up at 4:00 a.m. Good luck brother...
> *


ill try my camara is broke but thanks ill see what i can do :biggrin:


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 5 2010, 10:57 PM~16198930
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin: whats up glad to be back


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

well its been a while but here are some of my 2010 projects im working on let me know what you all think my pictures kinda suck camara is cheap


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

damn mike sick rides bro and welcome back


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

nice bro the shine looks good  :wow:


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Jan 12 2010, 09:32 PM~16272940
> *damn mike sick rides bro and welcome back
> *


thank you :biggrin:


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jan 12 2010, 09:38 PM~16273043
> *nice bro the shine looks good    :wow:
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

rides are lookin good bro!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by c man_@Jan 12 2010, 08:31 PM~16272905
> *well its been a while but here are some of my 2010 projects im working on let me know what you all think my pictures kinda suck camara is cheap
> 
> 
> ...


Really nice projects bro. I like the shine.. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice projects. Badass shine in that paint.


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

thanks guys it means alot


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

well this one is done first for 2010let me know what you all think


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

looks good mike nice job brother


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Jan 13 2010, 10:23 PM~16285275
> *looks good mike nice job brother
> *


thank you bro i got some more projects coming hope by citrus nats :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

cant wait bro ur always puttin in some badass work is ur daughter buildin at all


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Jan 13 2010, 10:30 PM~16285392
> *cant wait bro ur always puttin in some badass work is ur daughter buildin at all
> *


she started her 55 chevy but school work and softball takes alot of her time


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

oh ok thats cool


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Dually looks good Mike


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 13 2010, 10:47 PM~16285626
> *Dually looks good Mike
> *


thanks bro its going to be pulling a pro street internatinal scout with the same color


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

oh hell yea


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by c man_@Jan 13 2010, 09:21 PM~16285238
> *well this one is done first for 2010let me know what you all think
> 
> 
> ...


Badass bro :thumbsup:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by c man_@Jan 13 2010, 11:21 PM~16285238
> *well this one is done first for 2010let me know what you all think
> 
> 
> ...


looks good! im tryina finish my first here too


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

heres another one on the work bench little color sanding then more clear let me know what you think


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Dam mike that color looks good on the camaro. Howd u manage to lay some paint this week????


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jan 22 2010, 06:09 PM~16379364
> *Dam mike that color looks good on the camaro. Howd u manage to lay some paint this week????
> *


kept the garage very warm with my heater thanks alot man mabey sunday night u can clear the parts u need


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

heres more progress pics of my pro street internatinal scout scratch built rollcage and many more things to come it will be hok cherry same as my dully it will also be towed by the dully


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by c man_@Jan 22 2010, 05:27 PM~16379480
> *kept the garage very warm with my heater thanks alot man mabey sunday night u can clear the parts u need
> *


Ah that explains it lol. Yea for sure bro sounds like a plan, jus hit me up ltr on. Il hav to try and paint the bumper tomorroe . Scout cage looks sick too, now jus work that magic on a frame lol :biggrin:


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jan 22 2010, 08:02 PM~16380525
> *Ah that explains it lol. Yea for sure bro sounds like a plan, jus hit me up ltr on. Il hav to try and paint the bumper tomorroe  . Scout cage looks sick too, now jus work that magic on a frame lol :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: for sure ill let you know


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Some nice stuff in here. I like that scout!!


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

sup mike stopin by to say hi :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Jan 26 2010, 10:59 PM~16425010
> *sup mike stopin by to say hi  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: whats up bro how you been


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

been good looks like u been busy buildin


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

a little bit lol


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

i had to reclear the camaro and it came out way better i will post pics when clear dries later bro


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

cool bro cant wait did u see the pic of my plum crazy ride on the mcba web site


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

no ill check it out


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

ok


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

this is from trucking mag im trying to make it


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

sorry for the shity pics


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Holy shit man that is badass for your first one :wow: . Looks like im gonna hav to step my game up  :biggrin:


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jan 27 2010, 10:15 PM~16435963
> *Holy shit man that is badass for your first one :wow: . Looks like im gonna hav to step my game up    :biggrin:
> *


i dont think so lol thanks man it needs some work but ill get better


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by c man_@Jan 27 2010, 09:17 PM~16435983
> *i dont think so    lol thanks man it needs some work but ill get better
> *


u get my PM?


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jan 27 2010, 10:18 PM~16436006
> *u get my PM?
> *


yes i have something at 600 tomarrow evening but ill call you when im done it should not take me to long


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by c man_@Jan 27 2010, 09:21 PM~16436037
> *yes i have something at 600 tomarrow evening but ill call you when im done it should not take me to long
> *


ok , it doesnt have to b done tomorroe, as long as its done by friday. but yea let me kno. Im gonna go ahead and strip and paint it then


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jan 27 2010, 10:25 PM~16436082
> *ok , it doesnt have to b done tomorroe, as long as its done by friday. but yea let me kno. Im gonna go ahead and strip and paint it then
> *


ok cool i recleared the camaro it came out way nicer


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by c man_@Jan 27 2010, 09:27 PM~16436091
> *ok cool i recleared the camaro it came out way nicer
> *


Thats wat u said on MCBA. wat clear was it u used


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jan 27 2010, 10:33 PM~16436165
> *Thats wat u said on MCBA. wat clear was it u used
> *


i dont knoe the brand but ill show you it it s from my father in laws truck he had


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by c man_@Jan 27 2010, 09:38 PM~16436213
> *i dont knoe the brand but ill show you it it s from my father in laws truck he had
> *


cool, did it tack up faster?


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jan 27 2010, 10:44 PM~16436280
> *cool, did it tack up faster?
> *


nope


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by c man_@Jan 27 2010, 09:44 PM~16436288
> *nope
> *


Dam but less dust i take it?


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jan 27 2010, 10:49 PM~16436345
> *Dam but less dust i take it?
> *


yes there is still some spots but oh well


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

We'll get that faster hardner soon :biggrin:. but yea jus let me kno if not tomorroe we can do it friday. As long as it has the overnite to dry


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jan 27 2010, 10:55 PM~16436419
> *We'll get that faster hardner soon  :biggrin:. but yea jus let me kno if not tomorroe we can do it friday. As long as it has the overnite to dry
> *


cool ill let u know see ya :biggrin:


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

heres one im doing now thanks to boss i owe him its hok root beer let me know what you think 
































and heres my bike i finished


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

lookin good with them builds mike! :thumbsup:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Paint work looks SLICK CMAN!!!


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

thanks alot guys


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Feb 7 2010, 12:37 PM~16540017
> *lookin good with them builds mike! :thumbsup:
> *


x2.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by c man_@Feb 7 2010, 11:17 AM~16539871
> *heres one im doing now thanks to boss i owe him its hok root beer let me know what you think
> 
> 
> ...


Badass bro, best one yet :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats dope. Nice bike!!


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

thank you james


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Anytime bro


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

heres a little more progress on the pro street scout


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

lookin good mike


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

heres another project im working on its a cameo truck im making it in to a model t roadster


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

lookin good mike


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thats badass... i loved that truck in the mag the first time i saw it


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

thanks guys thats the ford but at the grand roadster showi saw a chevy one thanks again


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

nice start bro hows that bed workin for it


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

it didnt i had to use the bed from my step side chevy i choped


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

ah ok


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

heres on for looks good in suede class


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

heres some more progress on the truckster


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

roadster truck lookin good mike cant wait to see it in color


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

:biggrin: Looking great bro, Like the long bed look lol


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Mar 1 2010, 09:37 PM~16766856
> *:biggrin: Looking great bro, Like the long bed look lol
> *


lol yea tire slid back when i took pic :biggrin:


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Mar 1 2010, 09:37 PM~16766853
> *roadster truck lookin good mike cant wait to see it in color
> *


thank you it will be a while i was trying for riverside but dont think that will be :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by c man_@Mar 1 2010, 08:40 PM~16766892
> *thank you it will be a while i was trying for riverside but dont think that will be  :biggrin:
> *


getting down to crunch tyme lol :angry: :happysad:


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Mar 1 2010, 09:46 PM~16766978
> *getting down to crunch tyme lol  :angry:  :happysad:
> *


lol i hear you :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

heres a better pic the tire stayed in place lol


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

sik :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wow:


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Mar 1 2010, 10:34 PM~16767726
> *sik  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wow:
> *


thanks bro i need to lay some clean paint on it clear has to be perfect :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by c man_@Mar 1 2010, 08:18 PM~16766603
> *heres some more progress on the truckster
> 
> 
> ...


This is crazy. I likes. Its creative as hell! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats lookin sick bro


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Mar 1 2010, 10:39 PM~16767784
> *This is crazy. I likes. Its creative as hell! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks man appreate it :biggrin:


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 1 2010, 10:40 PM~16767794
> *Thats lookin sick bro
> *


thank you james :biggrin:


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

j :wow:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

wassup Mike..........gonna make show this weekend?


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 15 2010, 06:25 PM~16899551
> *wassup Mike..........gonna make show this weekend?
> *


yes im going sorry so late replying im not on here much i got 4 builds done for the show so ive been busy see you there :biggrin:


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)




----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

heres one more for the show let me knoew what u all think


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)




----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nice lookin builds...that truckster is badass


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Mar 18 2010, 06:04 PM~16930520
> *nice lookin builds...that truckster is badass
> *


thanks bro


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)




----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

All looks good bro, I like the paint on the nova :biggrin: . U put that together fast


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Mar 18 2010, 08:37 PM~16932258
> *All looks good bro, I like the paint on the nova  :biggrin:  . U put that together fast
> *


 :biggrin: thanks bro


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

You've been busy....looking good..


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 18 2010, 09:23 PM~16932861
> *You've been busy....looking good..
> *


 :biggrin: thanks man


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

builds lookin good mike


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

X2  :thumbsup:


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 28 2010, 04:31 AM~17021917
> *:thumbsup:
> *


thanks alot man :biggrin:


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Mar 28 2010, 04:37 AM~17021928
> *X2   :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: thanks alot bro


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

heres one im trying to do box stock i always try this but then i get a differnt idea and customize it im like a mad scientist of plastic let me know what you all think :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Hell ya bro. Paint looks really nice!! Great job on it.


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 13 2010, 10:16 PM~17186325
> *Hell ya bro. Paint looks really nice!! Great job on it.
> *


thanks james there are a few bad spots but ill color sand them


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Wish I had the will power to build a box stock build. lol It always wants to start that way, but then I just start cutting and gluing away. lol.


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 13 2010, 10:23 PM~17186400
> *Wish I had the will power to build a box stock build. lol It always wants to start that way, but then I just start cutting and gluing away. lol.
> *


lol thats what wes tells me he wants me to just build a siock one


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Looks good Mike  , tryin to get the GMC ready for paint, then I can clear over there long with the hood for the dodge :biggrin:


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Apr 13 2010, 10:26 PM~17186438
> *Looks good Mike  , tryin to get the GMC ready for paint, then I can clear over there long with the hood for the dodge  :biggrin:
> *


thanks wes ill be around tomarrow night but not thursday night daughter has a game let me know


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by c man_@Apr 13 2010, 10:25 PM~17186432
> *lol thats what wes tells me he wants me to just build a siock one
> *


I think I ve heard him tell me that too sometimes. lol


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 13 2010, 10:33 PM~17186501
> *I think I ve heard him tell me that too sometimes. lol
> *


 :biggrin: lol


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

im doing a blazer its the 69 full sise it was in trucking mag its the fessler blazer roadster ill post pics soon


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by c man_@Apr 13 2010, 10:28 PM~17186459
> *thanks wes  ill be around tomarrow night but not thursday night daughter has a game let me know
> *


Well it wont be ready for another week and a half or so lol :uh: . Il bring it to the meeting though :biggrin:


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Apr 13 2010, 10:41 PM~17186567
> *Well it wont be ready for another week and a half or so lol  :uh: . Il bring it to the meeting though  :biggrin:
> *


when is the meeting


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by c man_@Apr 13 2010, 10:41 PM~17186579
> *when is the meeting
> *


This saturday


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Apr 13 2010, 10:42 PM~17186591
> *This saturday
> *


oh wow well if u want to cruise by tomarrow let me know :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

MIKE....RIDES ARE LOOKING GOOD,I HAVENT FORGOT ABOUT YOU ON THAT ENGINE,GOTTA FIND IT,PROLLY IN MY MOTORHOME PACKED AWAY


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by c man_@Apr 13 2010, 10:44 PM~17186603
> *oh wow well if u want to cruise by tomarrow let me know  :biggrin:
> *


Yea sounds good call me when u get off work.


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Apr 13 2010, 10:44 PM~17186611
> *MIKE....RIDES ARE LOOKING GOOD,I HAVENT FORGOT ABOUT YOU ON THAT ENGINE,GOTTA FIND IT,PROLLY IN MY MOTORHOME PACKED AWAY
> *


no big deal bro you got other things to worry about im in no big hurry bro i got a shit load of projects lol thanks alot im getting a little better on my skills i hope lol


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

heres another project im working on im going to take my time on this one :biggrin:


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

damn mike ur goin crazy with ur builds lol


----------



## lowvanman (Dec 22, 2004)

what color is the blue on your camaro the blazer build will look sick when done


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Nice project Mike


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

that blazer is gonna be sick its my favorite blazer


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Apr 16 2010, 02:13 PM~17213989
> *Nice project Mike
> *


X2


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

well im back on the scout again needs a few more goodies it should be ready soon 
























and heres a new project 1985 camaro and a 57 chevy it will be a pro mod :biggrin:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by c man_@Jun 1 2010, 09:40 PM~17670444
> *and heres a new project 1985 camaro and a 57 chevy it will be a pro mod  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE THIS, NICE WORK AND IDEA


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Jun 1 2010, 09:41 PM~17670467
> *I LIKE THIS, NICE WORK AND IDEA
> *


thank you im hoping it comes out good


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by c man_@Jun 1 2010, 08:40 PM~17670444
> *
> 
> 
> ...



this is nice! i likes :thumbsup:


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Jun 1 2010, 10:00 PM~17670692
> *this is nice!  i likes  :thumbsup:
> *


thank you very much bro
:biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by c man_@Mar 18 2010, 06:59 PM~16930040
> *
> 
> 
> ...


does this have an automatic tranny in it?? didnt want to buy the kit to find out it was a manual. i need an auto for a 1/12 project an cant find one anywhere. vette/camero/anglia/57 all manuals.


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jun 1 2010, 10:28 PM~17671020
> *does this have an automatic tranny in it?? didnt want to buy the kit to find out it was a manual. i need an auto for a 1/12 project an cant find one anywhere. vette/camero/anglia/57 all manuals.
> *


its got a automatic :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Projects looking good MIke, clear came out good on the scout


----------



## coleman9219 (Apr 10, 2010)

X2


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Builds are looking better and better. Keep building....Great job


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

thanks alot guys


----------

